# "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!



## Bernhard* (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Schaut mal ins ebay rein, da verkauft der ASE Leverkusen (vertreibt hauptsächlich Profi-Blinker Artikel) "den Nachfolger der Blechpeitsche"!
Das Teil nennt sich jetzt "Twisterpeitsche".

Keine Ahnung was ich jetzt davon halten soll. Die übertriebene WG-Angabe und der Preis sind in etwa gleich. Bei der Länge (2,70 statt 2,75) haperts dann aber schon ein wenig.

Was haltet ihre denn von diesem "genialen Verkaufsclou"?


----------



## Nick_A (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Hi burn77 #h

habe gestern abend auch bei eBay reingeschaut und bin dabei ebenfalls (mehr oder weniger zufällig) auf dieses Angebot gestoßen!

Bin ned sicher, ob es wirklich eine "neue und echte" Rutenserie con Profiblinker ist! Die Katapult bietet ASE ebenfalls an...ich würde aber bei NICHT kaufen...die Preise sind absolut unverschämt hoch und wert ist es sie sicher nicht! 

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Jetzt hab ich grad nochmal nachgesehen. Die soll sogar noch "feinfühliger" sein als die Blechpeitsche. Na, da schaun wir mal ob die in "Auf Biegen und Brechen II" von den Profi-Blinker Chefs erwähnt wird!!!


----------



## Ghanja (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da schaun wir mal ob die in "Auf Biegen und Brechen II" von den Profi-Blinker Chefs erwähnt wird!!!


Denke schon - ungefähr 2x die Minute  :q


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@ganja: Was solls, bestellen wir uns gleich eine, oder!?


----------



## Birger (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

ist der neue Teil "auf Biegen und Brechen 2" schon raus?
Wenn das wirklich deren Rute ist, dann kriegt sich der Typ von PB doch garnicht mehr ein und wirbt dafür ohne Ende.
500€, naja, wenns sein muss:q


----------



## Knobbes (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Das mit dem wurfgewicht von 5-100 gr, das kann ich nicht glauben, das geht doch gar nicht, oder täusch ich mich jetzt so arg?
Gruss kNobbes


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Knobbes 
sicher geht das ! 

Es gibt ja auch die "Allwetterreifen" - die im Sommer wie im Winter nie die optimale Lösung sind ! 

und im Prinizip kann ich mit jeder Rute von 5-100g fischen... ob es Spaß macht steht allerdings auf nem anderen Papier !

Anstelle 500€ für eine Rute zu bezahlen kaufe ich mir lieber 3 Ruten und bin damit richtig ausgestattet - vom Forellennbach bis zum leichten Pilken  
Und dann hab ich sogar noch einen ganzen Batzen Geld übrig, mit dem ich noch lange Zeit den Wirt unterstützen oder eine schöne Rolle kaufen könnte :q


----------



## herrm (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@franz
stimmt schon ist sau viel geld,habe eine plechpeitsche und sie ist ihr geld wert.
egal ob du mit fünf gramm oder 50 gramm angelst du merkst bei der rute jeden zupfer,vor allem ist sie schön leicht,hat ein super rückrat habe mit ihr schon welse mit 1,80 gefangen 12 fireline kein proplem.


----------



## Knobbes (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Franz_16,
dein Bezug auf die Reifen, da ist schon was dran, aber wie du selber schreibst, ist es dann schon besser, wenn man verschiedenene Ruten speciell für ein Wurfgewicht hat.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Im ebay ist die Rute jetzt auch ohnen Gebot ausgelaufen. Da muss wohl noch einiges an Überzeugungsangebot geleistet werden. Naja, wenn beim zweiten Teil von "auf Biegen und Brechen" damit gefischt und gefangen wird und sie wieder bis in den Himmel gelobt wird, dann wird sie schon wieder gekauft ohne Ende....


----------



## Adrian* (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

noch nie was gehört von der rute, sie wäre bestimmt schon längst in einem video erwähnt worden!
ist bestimmt nur ne kopie, warum sollten die ne neue rute machen?! die blechpeitsche ist doch wohl kaum zu überbieten, und warum ändern was gut ist?


----------



## BigEarn (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*



> die blechpeitsche ist doch wohl kaum zu überbieten


 
|sagnix |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Adrian* (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Big Earn

dann zeig mal ne bessere spinnrute  :q 
aber ich weiß was du meinst  :m


----------



## Leif-Jesper (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Außerdem sieht die Beschriftung selbstgemacht aus.


----------



## Adrian* (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

ja und da steht glaub ich nichts von Profi-Blinker drauf....


----------



## Adrian* (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

im Video "gegen den strom" sagen die, das die buchstaben in der blechpeitsche versenkt werden das das als fälschungsicherrung dienen soll, und wer nachträglich einen blank gravieren will, wird ihn unweigerlich zerstören!
hier bei ebay steht geschrieben das mein seinen namen auf die rute schreiben lassen kann oder sowas, also ich glaub nicht das die beiden auf so ne idee kommen... |uhoh:


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

"Gegen den Strom" war von 2000. Danach ist die Produktion ja (angeblich wegen rot-gründer-Gesetzgebung und Gewährleistungsgesetz) eingestellt worden. Lustig find ich immer noch das Zitat "wir wollten die beste und nicht die teuerste Rute auf dem Markt haben". Hatten die nicht beides???

Naja, jedenfalls gabs die Peitsche jetzt ein paar Jahre nicht und ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die mit nem anderen Blank (ist ja 5cm kürzer), vielleicht vom gleichen amerikanischen Blankhersteller und vielleicht auch mit einem noch besseren Blank jetzt doch wieder anfangen wollen. Dass der ASE da irgendwelche unläuteren Geschäfte mit Profi-Blinker-Artikeln machen würde glaub ich nicht, da würden sie sich ja ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Vielleicht sind wir ja alle schlauer wenn wir im März oder so den zweiten Teil von "auf Biegen und Brechen" gesehen haben....

Adios
Burn77


----------



## Adrian* (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Burn77

ja, da stimmt ich dir zu, aber was ich auch komig finde ist das die Blechpeitsche neu 749euro kostet, die beiden katapult ruten 799euro...die Skyblade Adrenalin ebenfalls 749euro, warum sollten die denn eine angeblich "bessere" rute wo der blank bestimmt noch teurer oder genau so teuer ist so billig anbieten?!  |kopfkrat
das mit dem ASE wundert mich auch, sollte das wirklich keine rute von Profi-Blinker sein gibt das bestimmt wieder ne sehr große diskussion, aber ich finde die rute hat auch fast keinerlei ähnlichkeit mit den anderen ruten, auser dem blank!
es ist keine fälschungsicherung drin, der griff sieht ganz anders aus, hinten die abschlusskappe geht nicht "auseinander" wie bei der blechpeitsche, die rute ist nicht asimetrisch (oder wie man das schreibt) und nichts der gleichen!
die beiden und vielleicht die hälfte der angler sind doch teilweise (mich eingeschlossen) total von der blechpeitsche überzeugt warum sollten die dann eine neue rute herstellen  #c 
die hätten sich auch bestimmt einen besseren oder andern nahmen ausgedacht!?
TWISTERPEITSCHE das hört sich eher nach ner Jig rute an.....aber wenn jetzt auf biegen und brechen 2 raus kommt werd ich mir den sobald ich den irgendwo seh holen und mir den angucken, wenn dort dann wirklich von der twisterpeitsche geredet oder gefischt wird was ich nicht glaube geb ich euch allen en bier aus!  :m


----------



## herrm (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

kann teuer werden das mit dem bier.was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann,dass ASE mit einem prudukt von profi blinker wirbt, wenn dieses nicht von denen stammt.
wenn es so wäre sehen die sich am gericht wieder.


----------



## Adrian* (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@herrm

das meinte ich mit großen diskussionen!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Das ist ein Blank von CMW!

Olivier Portrat Notung 9' ft., 2,70m 5-100g 449.- € 

Was sagt ihr dazu!?!


----------



## Pernod (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Adrian* vbmenu_register("postmenu_626795", true); 

Wenn du dir beim ASE den neuen PB Katalog bestellt hättest,wüsstest du,dass die Twisterpeitsche von PB ist.Sonst wäre sie wohl kaum darin aufgeführt worden.


----------



## Adrian* (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Mork vom Ork

ich dachte Profi-Blinker arbeitet nicht mehr mit CMW zusammen..?!
und mit Oliver Portrat haben die ja wohl nichts am hut.. |kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Pernod 

und die ist in dem Katalog drin???
versteh ich immer alles noch nicht, warum haben die den davon noch nie was gesagt??  |kopfkrat


----------



## Mork vom Ork (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Die zwei sind wie Teufel und Weihwasser!! #q


----------



## Adrian* (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

ja, das hört man oft! find ich aber garnicht  #6 
is ansichtssache...


----------



## Olga (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Im neuen Stollenwerk werden jetzt Skyblade No Compromise angeboten in den Schnurklassen 10-20 lbs bis 50-80 lbs für rund 600 Schleifen.
Da wird der Zauber wohl noch ein wenig weiter getrieben.Bin mal auf die ersten Berichte gespannt.


----------



## Pernod (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@adrian

Was hat das jetzt mit PB und CMW zu tun??Die Blechpeitsche wurde seinerzeit auch von House of Brunner aufgebaut.Nicht nur von CMW.
Zur Notung gibt es auch zwei Möglichkeiten.Entweder hat sie doch nicht den gleichen Blank wie die Twisterpeitsche,oder die Blanks wurden vom gleichen Hersteller an mehrere Rutenbauer vertrieben.


----------



## magic.j (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

HI Leute,


ihr redet alle von der Twisterpeitsche,gibts im Net auch ne Adresse,wo man die sehen kann?`Bei ASE find ich nix.

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Pernod (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@magic.j

Schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46364


----------



## herrm (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

im ebay ist ein blank für 199,00€ zu haben sofortkauf.


----------



## Adrian* (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Pernod 


 :m


----------



## magic.j (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Hi Leute,


spiele mal wieder mit dem Gedanken,eine richtig hochwertige Spinnrute zu kaufen.Steh wieder mal vor der  Qual der Wahl zwischen der Twisterpeitsche,die Adrenalin (Blinker Edition) oder die Fanatic Rod.

Hat jemand die Ruten schon gefischt?Sollen halt auch meinen kommenden Spanienurlaub verkraften,wenn es an den Ebro geht.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Adrian* (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Adrenalin!!! versuch aber erstmal lieber eine gebrauchte blechpeitsche zu bekommen!!


----------



## magic.j (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Hi,

ja habe ich auch schon überlegt.Naja wisst ihr,wenn ich soviel Geld ausgeben,würde ich die Rute am liebsten auch mal gerne testen,wie sie sich fischt.
Muss mal zum Stolli und mal versuchen was auszuhandeln.

Kennt niemand die Fanatic Rod?

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Adrian* (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

B L E C H P E I T S C H E !!! 

wenn schon richtig geld dann dafür, also so würd ich es machen  #6


----------



## herrm (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@adrian
für eine gebrauchte blechpeitsche bezahlst du aber mehr als für eine neue twisterpeitsche.


----------



## Adrian* (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

mit der twisterpeitsche würde ich noch warten, auf den zweiten teil von Auf Biegen und Brechen...ich wär mir nicht so sicher das die rute wirklich von Profi-Blinker ist!  #c


----------



## Ghanja (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Fischst du eigentlich eine Blechpeitsche?


----------



## herrm (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@ghania
ich fische eine und bin zufrieden mit der rute.
habe mir die blinker edition beim blinker bestellt, die haben aber lieferschwierigkeiten,
angeblich wurde der container geklaut.


----------



## Ghanja (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@herrm: Naja, sollte man auch sein für das Geld.

@Adrian: Wie siehts denn bei dir aus?


----------



## BigEarn (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Fischst du eigentlich eine Blechpeitsche?


 
Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt |kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Ich würde nicht so viel Geld für ne Blechpeitsche rausschmeißen #d  Da kaufe ich mir lieber 2 - 3 gute Ruten für das Geld, welche die Wurfgewichtsklassen besser abdecken. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Spinnfischen mit einem 2er oder 3er Mepps mit der Blechpeitsche großen Fun bereitet #d 

Martin #h


----------



## Guen (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Ghanja

Ich wollte die Frage nicht stellen  :q !

Ich habe den Eindruck ,das der ein oder andere über Ruten urteilt ,bzw.anpreist ,die er nie gefischt  ,bzw. nur im Katalog gesehen hat  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> @Ghanja
> 
> Ich wollte die Frage nicht stellen  :q !
> 
> ...


Warum hab' ich bloß das gefühl, daß es sich genau so verhält...


----------



## duck_68 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> @Ghanja
> 
> Ich wollte die Frage nicht stellen  :q !
> 
> ...



...oder in Filmen mit komischen Gestalten...


----------



## schroe (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*



> Warum hab' ich bloß das gefühl, daß es sich genau so verhält...



@Steffen60431
Wer im Glashaus sitzt ,................. (oder wie war das mit dem Urteil über Blankherstellung?) |supergri

@Guen,
ist denn die Cleveland nicht ähnlich? :m


----------



## herrm (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Zitat von Guen@Ghanja

Ich wollte die Frage nicht stellen  !

Ich habe den Eindruck ,das der ein oder andere über Ruten urteilt ,bzw.anpreist ,die er nie gefischt ,bzw. nur im Katalog gesehen hat  !

Gruss Guen 

wie ist es mit euch fischt ihr die rute.
die filme von denen kauf ich mir nicht,weil ich das gelabere nicht haben kann und nicht
mit ansehen kann wie die mit den fischen umgehen.
wie erwähnt fische ich  eine blechpeitsche,sowohl gezielt auf zander mit 5-15gr köpfen .
auf wels zum blinkern mit 80 gr.
oder in norwegen auf dorsch mit gufis mit schweren köpfen, zur not auch pilker bis 120gr.
muss sagen die rute ist für jeden dieser zwecke geeignet,das ist meine meinung da ich so ein teil habe und mir eine solche rute jederzeit wieder kaufen würde.
die twisterpeitsche kenn ich noch nicht,deshalb kann ich sie auch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Case (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Also dieses Wunderding würde ich doch zu gerne mal fischen. Ich oute mich als Spinnrutenfreak und habe 3 hochwertige Ruten ( Sportex ) die in etwa den WG-Bereich abdecken und soviel kosten wie eine Blechpeitsche. Ich durfte schon die UBS, eine Rozemeyer und eine Henk Simonz werfen. Mit meiner Kev-Pike kann ich auch vom 3er Mepps bis zum 100Gramm-Köfi alles vernünftig werfen, jedoch der Spassfaktor bei der Köderführung ist außerhalb eines gewissen WG-Spektrums nicht mehr gegeben. Ich hoffe ich komm mal in den Genuß so ein Teil ausgiebig zu testen, und wenn die Rute tatsächlich das taugt was der Hersteller verspricht werd ich mir so ein Teil auch zulegen. Aber bis zu dem Zeitpunkt halte ich die Angaben für übertrieben.

Case


----------



## Ghanja (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Es geht ja auch nicht darum, das Teil madig zu machen - im Gegenteil. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Blechpeitsche ein gutes Produkt ist (Preis-Leistung lassen wir einfach mal außen vor *g*). Wenn dann aber gesagt wird, dass die Angler doch teilweise total von der Blechpeitsche überzeugt und sich hier selber mit einschließt so kann und sollte man davon ausgehen, dass sich das Gerät im jeweiligen Besitz befindet. Und nun mal raus mit einem Statement!


----------



## Case (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Grins....

Case


----------



## Adrian* (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Ghanja

hier im hafen bei uns war mal einer mit der blechpeitsche, ich habe bauklötze gestauhnt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Mich interessiert es auch mal, so eine gelobte "Wunderrute" auszuprobieren.

Doch scheint es mir, dass hier oft "teuer = fantastisch gut" gleichgesetzt wird, ein geradezu Kult aufgebaut wird von Leuten, die der Preis auf dem Papier alleine überzeugt.

Wie gesagt, möchte ich gerne mal die Ruten in der Hand halten und testen und dann werde ich mein Urteil abgeben, egal was die Rute kostet ... also den anderen Weg als einige hier gehen #h


----------



## herrm (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

ich habe die rute auch erst von einem freund getestet bis ich bereit war soviel geld für eine rute auszugeben.bin auch der meinung das sie zu teuer ist,aber sie wird nicht billigger.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@ herrn

genau das meinte ich, erst testen, dann Urteil abgeben #6 

was ist denn im Vergleich zu einer anderen guten Rute wie z.B. der Sportex kev pike anders/besser ?#h


----------



## herrm (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

was für mich wichtig war ist das gewicht,das rückrat der rute und die feinfühlikeit beim biss.da ich viel in spanien auf zander angle und gerade im frühjahr es immer wieder vorkommt ,dass ein wels beisst,bin ich mit der rute auf der sicheren seite.normaler weise fische ich eine diaflsh bis 40 gr. oder daiwa shogun bis 30 gr.,aber die ersten  würfe mache ich meistens mit der blechpeitsche,wenn ein wels da ist beisst der in der regel meine erfahrung bei den ersten 10 würfen.habe zwar auch schon mit den anderen ruten welse gefangen,aber das geht meistens nicht unter einer stunde ab,je nach grösse mit 12 fiireline.mit der plechpeitsche ist das eine sache von 10-15 minuten.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

ich glaube ich werde mir den blank kaufen und 
nen satz ringe usw !
und baue sie mir selbst.
dann habe ich eine für 300eus!


----------



## herrm (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

warum nicht ist auf jeden fall billiger,wenn mans kann,ich habe da keine geduld dazu.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

das eizige was ich nich bau sind matchrutten.
zuviele kleine ringe! #q 
ich gebe dann so im mai mal bescheit wie sich das ding fisch´n lässt!


----------



## Guen (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@herrm

Nee ,ich fische die BP nicht ,kenne sie nicht und sage deshalb nix dazu  :m !Ich fische ne Harrison ,habe ich mir bauen lassen und bin absolut begeistert ,ein Traum  :l !


@schroe

Die Cleveland kenne ich auch nicht   ,habe bisher UBS ,Kev-Pike und Harrison gefischt ,dazu kommt seit 2 Monaten ne Shimano Beastmaster Vertikalrute  !

Ich meine auch bevor man ne Rute beurteilen kann ,sollte man mindestens nen Tag damit fischen und Vergleichsmöglichkeiten haben !Mein Posting vorher war nicht böse gemeint ,man neigt ja schnell dazu Urteile über Dinge abzugeben ,die man eigentlich gar nicht kennt  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ghanja (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine auch bevor man ne Rute beurteilen kann ,sollte man mindestens nen Tag damit fischen und vergleichsmöglichkeiten haben !Mein Posting vorher war nicht böse gemeint ,man neigt ja schnell dazu Urteile über Dinge abzugeben ,die man eigentlich gar nicht kennt  !


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Ist nicht "provozierend" gemeint aber nur durchs optische Streicheln oder mal kurz in der Hand halten kann ich mir jedenfalls kein Bild von einer Rute machen. Und alles zu vergöttern, wo P.B. drauf steht macht auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Adrian* (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Guen

was war mit der cleveland???


----------



## Guen (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Adrian

Kenne ich nicht  #c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Schroe:


> @Steffen60431
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt ,................. (oder wie war das mit dem Urteil über Blankherstellung?)



???


----------



## Adrian* (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

ich hab die, ich finde au der rute ist das wg gelogen, aber bin super zufrieden mit der rute!


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die, ich finde au der rute ist das wg gelogen, aber bin super zufrieden mit der rute!


 
welche hast du? 270 cm bis 150 gramm?


----------



## Adrian* (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

3,00m 40-150g


----------



## Adrian* (21. März 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

@Ghanja

nein, ich fische sie nicht, aber ich habe jemanden gefunden der mir sie für 600euro überlassen würde, wenn alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle und ich glück habe, habe ich sie dieses jahr noch...


----------



## Adrian* (21. März 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*



> Das ist ein Blank von CMW!
> 
> Olivier Portrat Notung 9' ft., 2,70m 5-100g 449.- €
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu!?!



das ist auch ein grund das CMW und Profi-Blinker nicht mehr zusammen arbeiten, die beiden hatte gehört das Oliver Portrat, eine rute mit dem selben blank der blechpeitsche eine rute names "Portrat rute" herstellen lassen wollte oder sowas...das kann man sich im ende von "Gegen den Strom" mal angucken...


----------



## mad (21. März 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Hi,
der blank der Twisterpeitsche soll extrem leicht sein.der blank der blechpeitsche ist aber schwer. habe mir vor kurzen eine gebaut,aber trotz dem gewicht ist die blechpeitsche eine tolle rute.fische auch harrison usw man kann aber so die ruten nicht vergleichen.
wer weiß eigendlich den blank von der fanatic?hab mal gehört das da harrison verbaut wird dann würde die rute auch zu viel kosten.

mad


----------



## Adrian* (21. März 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

die blechpeitsche wiegt fertig montiert 247g...was ist den da schwer??
der blank der adrenalin soll der selbe sein wie der der blechpeitsche....


----------



## mad (21. März 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Hi adrian*,
glaube wer eine hat wird das gleiche sagen.alleine der blank ist zu anderen wie zb der harrison blank schwerer und kopflastig,gewogen habe ich meine blechpeitsche nicht.
habe aber das feststellen können weil ich einen 9'harrison blank hatte und der blank der blechpeitsche zum vergleich.und da war beim halten schon ein unterschied sehr spürbar.gewichtangaben hin oder her halt sie in der hand und dann eine andere (vergleichbare vom wurfgewicht)dann siehst du den unterschied.
meinst du die adrenalin von blinker?
hast du die schon mal gesehen,der blank ist der selbe das stimmt aber der rest ist nicht mein geschmack.Sorry
ich würde alles runter machen und die schön mit richtigen kork usw neu aufbauen.

mad


----------



## Adrian* (21. März 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

jaja, die skyblade adrenalin da vom stollenwerk...die blechpeitsche trifft genau meinen geschmack, als "griff mäßig" und auch sonst....


----------



## Profi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

:m Hab mir eine Twisterpeitsche bestellt. Bin mal gespannt. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Albrecht (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Ich habe nach Graphite USA Blanks gegoogelt und war ziemlich überrascht daß die Teile eigentlich gar nicht so Teuer sind wie man bei den Adrenalin-, Notdurft |supergri - und Blechpeitschenpreisen denken sollte.

Die einzigen Blanks über 9' waren außerdem für Fliegenruten.

Sollen die PB&Konsorten Blanks Spezialanfertigungen sein?

TL,
Al


----------



## snoopy2002 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> :m Hab mir eine Twisterpeitsche bestellt. Bin mal gespannt. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.



Hi. Hab mir meine TP selbst gebaut. Die Rute ist spitzenmäßig. Das beste was ich bis jetzt gefischt habe. Ich fische Hauptsächlich mit Gummifisch (15-23 cm) auf Hecht und Zander. Mit der Rute sitzt "fast" jeder Anschlag und die Drills sind erste Sahne. Freu Dich schonmal drauf.


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Profi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Ich fische die Rute jetzt 4 Wochen.
Ich finde sie einfach super. Meinem Vorredner kann ich nur zustimmen,
Allerdings finde ich die 5g WG doch recht optimistisch, oder besser, überzogen. Aber so ab 10g kann man sehr gefühlvoll fischen. Die Rute spielt ihre Vorzüge besonders beim schweren Twistern aus. man kann echt stunden ermüdungsfrei Fischen und sie verfügt über enorme Kraftreserven.
Ich konnte vor kurzen einen 20pfd Waller und einen 26Pfd Hecht mit ihr drillen - ein Genuß ! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Martin1976 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Hallo,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr das "Blechpeitschen"-Plagiat Skyblade Adrenalin zugelegt.
Die anderen Ruten und das Original kenne ich nicht, aber die Adrenalin ist ein feiner Stock. Klar, für's Geld kann man immer mehr bekommen, aber ich wollte das Teil eben gerne haben und eine Begutachtung beim Händler kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich hatte die Möglichkeit dazu.

Preislich liegt sie in der Kategorie der 1a-Fliegenruten, aber dort habe ich meistens noch die (etwas umstrittene) "lebenslange" Bruchgarantie. Daher glaube ich, daß die Blechpeitsche sicher nicht so teuer sein müsste. Es verdienen sich hier halt einige einen goldenen A..... :v 

Jetzt könnte jemand sagen: Selber Schuld Torfnase!  
Jep, da hätte derjenige recht.

Ich mag die Rute trotzdem :k 

Grüße + tl
martin1976


----------



## Adrian* (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

Die Blechpeitsche hat auch 749euro gekostet, es gibt sie nur ganz neu im geschäft nicht mehr, nur noch gebraucht.
Mir wäre die Belchpeitsche sowie die Adrenalin auch jeden cent wert!!


----------



## magic.j (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: "TWISTERPEITSCHE" von Profi Blinker!!!*

HI Leute,

habe auch eine Skyblade "Blinker Edition",allerdings net zu dem Preis,wie sie gehandelt wird,aber das ist ne andere Sache.

Habe den Stock gekauft,ohne zu testen,da ich wusste,dass die BP ein abartiges Gerät ist.
Habe die Aktion mal trocken getestet und war begeistert,wieviel Power der dünne Blank hat,da muss man sich schon richtig reinhängen um ihn annähernd an die Grenze zu bringen.

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich leider noch keinen Pike damit gefangen,sind meistens ausgestiegen,weil sie nicht richtig den Köder atackiert hatten.Vor kurzem konnnte ich meinen ersten landen,nicht groß aber immerhin,hatte 70cm,das war kein Problem und Anstrengung für dieses feine Rütchen,war sogar unterfordert.

Zu der Köderführung,da spürt man alles,was unter Wasser ist,super Gefühl für das was unter der Oberfläche abspielt.


MFg
magicj


----------

